# Clone engine for HS622



## br2an (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi,

I just acquired an older HS622 with engine blown (connecting rod let go). I removed the engine and am looking at purchasing a clone but the bolt pattern looks different. The Honda is labelled a GX160 and the clones I am looking at are all meant to replace same.

If you look at the first pic below (the original) you can see all of the "extra" bolt holes and dowel holes that are missing from the clone I was considering. The bolt pattern for the two covers appear to be identical, does anyone know (from experience) if the cover from the Honda can be swapped with a clone engine?

Btw, this Honda (HS622) does not have any belts at all. The engine bolts directly the transmission so I need to have the exact same type cover.

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

thats what call a purpose built engine. that engine will unfortunately have to be rebuilt, which is extremely easy on a honda and shouldnt take more then a couple of hours


----------



## br2an (Feb 15, 2018)

arienskids said:


> thats what call a purpose built engine. that engine will unfortunately have to be rebuilt, which is extremely easy on a honda and shouldnt take more then a couple of hours


Do you think the entire engine is different? Or just a different crank case cover? I was hoping to avoid an engine rebuild as there are a lot of issues besides the broken connecting rod. (ran low on oil, muffler shot, carb problems, etc) I found one youtube video where a user installed a clone into a HS622 but no mention of what he had to do to get it to work.

Still hoping somebody here has installed a clone and can tell me what I am up against.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

br2an said:


> Do you think the entire engine is different? Or just a different crank case cover? I was hoping to avoid an engine rebuild as there are a lot of issues besides the broken connecting rod. (ran low on oil, muffler shot, carb problems, etc) I found one youtube video where a user installed a clone into a HS622 but no mention of what he had to do to get it to work.
> 
> Still hoping somebody here has installed a clone and can tell me what I am up against.


i have a 622 and a couple other honda motors. i'll go look at them to see what the differences are.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I think another member installed a 212 Predator on an HS622 recently, but I can't find the thread. The predator is likely to have the same bolt pattern.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> I think another member installed a 212 Predator on an HS622 recently, but I can't find the thread. The predator is likely to have the same bolt pattern.


I remember that thread, I think his biggest issue was the pulley needed to be replaced as the real honda had a metric sized shaft the the Preditor had a 3/4 shaft.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

you can see that the sump cover is different. i would just clean the crank with acid and install a rebuild kit. to me its not worth the hassle of adapting a new engine

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Piston-Pin...416563?hash=item4b307366f3:g:VZ4AAOSwB4BaL01A


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Dauntae said:


> I remember that thread, I think his biggest issue was the pulley needed to be replaced as the real honda had a metric sized shaft the the Preditor had a 3/4 shaft.


Yes, I remember the issue with the shaft as well (the motor connects to the transmission directly-no pulleys or belts involved). The Honda snowblower motor has a 20mm shaft, therefore the connecting part had 20mm ID whereas the predator or any clone will have a 3/4" shaft.


----------



## br2an (Feb 15, 2018)

Ok, I'm convinced a rebuild is the only sensible way to go. I was actually shocked to see how cheaply the parts were when I went online (vs a replacement engine from Honda). Thanks Arienskids! The muffler and carb kit are also quite reasonable.

A bonus for me is that I will still have a functioning headlight (charging coil not standard with a clone).

I just need to start searching for a rebuild manual for the GX160. 

Thanks again, guys. Great site, surprised me to get so many informative replies to a snowblower thread in April.

Brian


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

br2an said:


> Ok, I'm convinced a rebuild is the only sensible way to go. I was actually shocked to see how cheaply the parts were when I went online (vs a replacement engine from Honda). Thanks Arienskids! The muffler and carb kit are also quite reasonable.
> 
> A bonus for me is that I will still have a functioning headlight (charging coil not standard with a clone).
> 
> ...


you can get the honda motor manuals on Amazon for 40 bucks. well worth it. covers gx160-200-240-270-390 honda engines.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

When I rebuilt my HR214's GXV120 last year, I watched several videos on Youtube and between them they covered pretty much everything I needed to know... Here are a few links to GX160 rebuilds. I have not watched them completely, but hopefully they'll be useful.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?reload=9&v=YgDQUMNh80Y


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

well your in their its also not a bad idea to hone out the cylinder bore. i use atf when i do it and im fairly sure that most auto parts stores have loaners but if they dont, harbor freight sells the hone for around 25 dollars


----------



## br2an (Feb 15, 2018)

Just thought I would post an update on how things went for me. 
The machine was VERY neglected, engine ran without oil, no oil in transmission, side panel completely rusted out and much, much more. 
I bought all parts from Ebay and Amazon; piston, rings, conecting rod, seals, bearings, muffler, carb... It was quite a list and a long wait but everything went back together and it does seem to run fine. 
Seems to have gained more power after it was used a bit, probably the rings seating in or maybe just my imagination.
Added some extras, impeller kit, tach/hour meter and a nice LED light. 
Manufactured the side panel from an old Sears 33" that was being scrapped, not exactly original looking but still better than the first pic. Snow doesn't complain

Total cost (including $50 purchase price) between $200 - $250 Canadian. Thanks to all the advice I received here, it was actually fun to work on.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

br2an said:


> Just thought I would post an update on how things went for me.
> The machine was VERY neglected, engine ran without oil, no oil in transmission, side panel completely rusted out and much, much more.
> I bought all parts from Ebay and Amazon; piston, rings, conecting rod, seals, bearings, muffler, carb... It was quite a list and a long wait but everything went back together and it does seem to run fine.
> Seems to have gained more power after it was used a bit, probably the rings seating in or maybe just my imagination.
> ...


WOW!!!!!! excellent job! Thanks for the update.


----------

